# Golden’s in the Park



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

That sounds like a lot of fun. Anything like that around the east coast? If you go take lots of pictures and share them!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

How was the event today, and did your pups have a good time? 

Pictures please!


----------

